# This SW Ohio weather...



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel your pain, I'm starting to feel like Jack Nicholson in The Shining.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

http://i.gifeye.com/1481.gif


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I am starting to think we may never see 60 degrees in Cincinnati again. The 10 day forecast looks terrible. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> I am starting to think we may never see 60 degrees in Cincinnati again. The 10 day forecast looks terrible.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's how I'm feeling.
I'm completely over this crappy weather.
And now here lately with all that melted snow and rain, we haven't even been able to have a sliver of chance to try and get out there to catch anything with the currents of all the rivers and creek being out of wack.
At least thats my problem.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm *freaking* out a little bit. I would really like to try out all these new flies I've tied.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Alex_Combs said:


> That's how I'm feeling.
> I'm completely over this crappy weather.
> And now here lately with all that melted snow and rain, we haven't even been able to have a sliver of chance to try and get out there to catch anything with the currents of all the rivers and creek being out of wack.
> At least thats my problem.


Lakes are fine to fish.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah but to the "noobie" angler like myself, bites are few and far between when you don't know the wheres or hows.
I've been teaching myself how to fish for the past year based on what I figure out myself and what I can find on the internet.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I know the feeling. I'm going on a kayak trip up in NW PA for pike (assuming water stays open) and I wanna take the yak out at least once before heading up but this weather sucks. I'm just gonna suck it up and head out to CC on Saturday, even if just for couple hours.


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

I got skunked during deer season so I am more than ready for fishing season!!!! I typically fish Loramie and the Miami. Thinking about fishing Indian a lot. Any advise on areas to fish Indian? I know your not gonna give me your spots but I would take any advise on goos Saugeye and Bass areas!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

from the weather channel 

Tonight
Mar 20
40°F
Observed High
4:25 pm
22°F
Partly Cloudy
CHANCE OF SNOW:
0%

WIND:
WNW at 19 mph
Details
Thu
Mar 21
36°
22°
Partly Cloudy
CHANCE OF PRECIP:
0%

WIND:
WNW at 13 mph
Details
Fri
Mar 22
45°
29°
Sunny
CHANCE OF RAIN:
0%

WIND:
W at 9 mph
Details
Sat
Mar 23
50°
36°
Mostly Cloudy
CHANCE OF RAIN:
10%

WIND:
ENE at 8 mph
Details
Sun
Mar 24
42°
32°
Showers
CHANCE OF RAIN:
50%

WIND:
E at 14 mph
Details
Mon
Mar 25
39°
29°
Cloudy
CHANCE OF PRECIP:
20%

WIND:
WNW at 13 mph
Details
Tue
Mar 26
46°
31°
Cloudy
CHANCE OF RAIN:
20%

WIND:
WNW at 11 mph
Details
Wed
Mar 27
46°
33°
Partly Cloudy
CHANCE OF RAIN:
10%

WIND:
WNW at 12 mph
Details
Thu
Mar 28
48°
33°
Mostly Cloudy
CHANCE OF RAIN:
10%

WIND:
NW at 11 mph
Details
Fri
Mar 29
51°
36°
Sunny
CHANCE OF RAIN:
0%


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm literally starting to go crazy if this weather doesn't get better. The boys had a lacrosse game last Sunday and it was miserable cold. I'm about to go back to inpatient soon and if I don't get some quality fishing in before that, looks like it might not happen till late-mid may for me. That thought makes me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Really??? http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook

LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO CARRY COPIOUS MOISTURE INTO AN
UNSEASONABLY COLD AIRMASS ON SUNDAY. SNOW WILL BE LIKELY ON
SUNDAY...WITH SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE.

Erie is also getting hit but the bay should stay open for me to pike fish next week.....may still be snow on the ground though. Thankfully pike don't mind the cold water too much.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

FishermanMurph said:


> Really??? http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook
> 
> LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO CARRY COPIOUS MOISTURE INTO AN
> UNSEASONABLY COLD AIRMASS ON SUNDAY. SNOW WILL BE LIKELY ON
> ...


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

They have to be, they gotta eat. I'm still heading out Saturday to CC and see what's going on. Which Saturday looks nice anyways and the sun should get something going. I think we got spoiled from last years nice weather. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

It was 83 degrees one year ago on this date in Cincinnati.Think I saw snow in the forecast in the next couple of days for us.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

pac you did


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

They are calling for over 6" North of Dayton on Saturday. It looks like the fishing season is still at least 10 days out according to weather. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fully agree with this thread! this weather is SUCKIN!!! The "new" kayak has been sittin in the garage for months now....


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

9Left said:


> fully agree with this thread! this weather is SUCKIN!!! The "new" kayak has been sittin in the garage for months now....


Mine has too... It's sad. I look at it every day and call Mother Nature terrible names that my own mother would be dissapointed to hear me say.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Britam05 said:


> They are calling for over 6" North of Dayton on Saturday. It looks like the fishing season is still at least 10 days out according to weather.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



it's gonna be 54 here


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Hate it when I'm at work and see a picture of a good drink. Especially on a Friday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

TAR and FEATHER that STUPID RODENT! "2 more wks of winter and then spring" my BUTT!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> TAR and FEATHER that STUPID RODENT! "2 more wks of winter and then spring" my BUTT!


I thought I saw on the news this morning that someone was suing the groundhog for getting the forecast wrong. I hope that was a joke or somebody trolling. Any lawyer that would actually file that should be disbarred.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

montagc said:


> View attachment 71810
> 
> 
> And I got a few more where that came from.
> ...



MMMMMM one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Blame it on me, guys.. I picked up a new kayak in February, which all but guaranteed a cold long winter! At least I didn't wait until summer and made it a horribly rainy summer with unfishable swelled waters!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> I thought I saw on the news this morning that someone was suing the groundhog for getting the forecast wrong. I hope that was a joke or somebody trolling. Any lawyer that would actually file that should be disbarred.


it's no joke


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> Mine has too... It's sad. I look at it every day and call Mother Nature terrible names that my own mother would be dissapointed to hear me say.


I feel both your pain.. I got the new yak calling me from the garage ..its paddles taunting in the closet.. two new rods heckling me in the corner.. And i can't even remember how many new lures singing my name from my bag.. .. Its 70/80 down south guys.. Whos ready to have a "yakavan" trip down the big rivers to warmer states?!? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> E_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I saw on the news this morning that someone was suing the groundhog for getting the forecast wrong. I hope that was a joke or somebody trolling. Any lawyer that would actually file that should be disbarred.
> ...


It's not real. Yes, a lawsuit was drafted up, but it was made in jest and not submitted. How sad is the world today in this sue happy society that we have to actually question whether something like this is legitimate?


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah the weather is lame, I spent my weekend hauling firewood. I just outfitted my new canoe, can't wait for the winter to end.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

so far we got 1'' of snow and more on the way 
i'll do this once spring hits :Banane42:


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Heck, I busted my arse stretching a trailer that was given to me so that i would be ready. That's ok the fish will still be there just like my gear.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks like 1 thing might work in our favor with this snow. It is supposed to warm up slow so the melt may be slow enough not to destroy the rivers!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Of course the weekend I'm gone, it's gonna be nice. I'm sure the following weekend it'll be back in the mid 30s and snow.


----------

